# Electric Back Massager During Pregnancy



## guestmama9923 (Jun 21, 2006)

.


----------



## guestmama9923 (Jun 21, 2006)

.


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

not sure on the massager, but my guess would be that it's okay.

Did want to add though, that with my first pregnancy (which was over a COLD winter in Maine, with me living in a drafty old house) I had the ancient OB tell me that I had to take the heating blanket off the bed and couldn't use a heating pad, because they both emit magnetic fields that are harmful to a growing fetus. You might want to do some research on the heating pad - I'd be more worried about that than the battery operated massager


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

People really use them on their backs? I had no idea.

Clearly I'm keeping bad company.


----------



## guestmama9923 (Jun 21, 2006)

.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

My chiro says it's fine and the baby will probably fall asleep!

Avoid using it right on your spine or any boney processes, as that can irritate them...otherwise, it' should be ok.

As long as your skin isn't beet red, or you are covering a large area with a heat pad/pack, you should be ok also. It's things that raise your total body temperature you need to watch for (by most 'heat' warnings for pregnancy).


----------



## guestmama9923 (Jun 21, 2006)

.


----------



## noteworthy (Oct 7, 2002)

I have used a back massager in all my pregnancies and had no adverse affects that I know of.... of course, haven't had their IQs tested yet. Ha ha ha. Can't be any worse than riding in a bumpy car or imagine 100 years ago when they rode in carriages on cobblestone streets. Babies are remarkable creatures.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxmama*
People really use them on their backs? I had no idea.

Clearly I'm keeping bad company.

this was my first thought.

anyhow, this morning my chiropractor used one on my lower back/hip so i'm guessing it's okay.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxmama*
People really use them on their backs? I had no idea.

Clearly I'm keeping bad company.
















I'm with you!







Hey I read somewhere that electric toothbrushes are sometimes used to turn babies who are breech or in the wrong position somehow. So I wonder how my hitachi feels to this lil' girl. She is prolly like "WHOA! Earthquake!"














:


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nadiawrites*
I think the heating pad is safe. I put a pillow case over it so that it's not directly on my skin--and I haven't found anything negative about it online.

But what would be *ideal* is if I can use the back massager. That was what I was really looking to get answers about. It's a really nice one which heats... but I don't know if the vibrations are safe. Does anyone have any clue? My back is so bad that it hurts to go from sitting to standing. (and going to a professional is just not an option right now.)

Actually if you think about it, don't they make baby seats which vibrate? Shucks they even make attachments for cribs now which simulate a car going 50mph! I would thus be willing to extrapolate that vibration is probably actually comforting for baby. I googled and couldn't find anything except sonogram info.







: If you're concerned about magnetic fields use a plug-in variety... may I recommend the Hitachi magic wand? Believe it or not I have used it on my back once or twice...







I will keep an eye on this thread to see if anyone contributes anything further, but all I can say is I've had no problems using my hitachi on *ahem* other body parts, thus far.


----------



## WinterBaby (Oct 24, 2002)

Vibrators - the sexual devices - aren't contraindicated by anyone during pregnancy unless sex is. So I can't imagine why it wouldn't be okay to use one on your back. If general vibration has been found harmful, they'd tell you to quit riding in cars. Go for it )


----------



## guestmama9923 (Jun 21, 2006)

.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

My hitachi back massager is much stronger than a typical sex toy also... if you do a board search for hitachi I read a really long thread at one point about it and the consensus was, "no problem!"


----------

